# Bussit > Tampereen paikallisliikenne >  Vieläkö kapina elää?

## Multsun poika

Olis mielenkiintoista tietää, miten TKL:n ensi syksyn linjauudistuksiin suhtaudutaan eri kaupunginosissa. Olen yrittänyt ottaa selvää asiasta, ja seuraavassa hupiajeluni ja niihin liittyneiden asukkaiden haastatteluja:

Vehmainen: käryää yhä. Vitosen menettäminen kova pala, luottamus TKL:ään ja kaupunkiin aika nolla. 17 uutta reittiä ei tunneta, katkeruus päällimmäisenä.

Lamminpää: suurin osa asukkaista luulee, että vastarinta tuotti tulosta (=22 jatkaa entisellään). Tyytyväisyys pettää, purnaus alkaa sinä päivänä kun 18 ilmestyy Lamminpäähän, sen vuorovälit ei ole samat kuin 22:n. 

Korkinmäki: linja 21:n menettäminen harmittaa. Kaupunginosa on muutaman äänekkään asukasaktiivin varassa, suurin osa asukkaista ei linjan lopetuksesta piittaa.

Leinola/Linnainmaa: aika iso matkaajista ei tiedä, että 16 ja 18 siirtyy Teiskontielle. Takahuhdintie on hidas mutta siihen on totuttu. Muutos tulee iloisena yllätyksenä.

Tesoma: ei havaintoja

----------


## Razer

Loistava tutkimus!!! tällaisia pitäisi saada joka vuosi lisää...

Mutta mitä esim. Vehmaisten palveluun tulee, niin hehän jäivät reilusti voitolle! Tuon parempaa järjestelyä siellä ole varmaan ikinä nähty!!! Koko päivän 20 minuutin vuorovälit ja uusi lisäyhteys Sammonkadulle, jos tulee tarpeen... en ymmärrä, mitä heillä on valitettavaa...

Korkinmäkeläisillä sen sijaan olisi oikeus purnaukseen, mutta ilmeisesti siellä kuitenkaan ei vastarinta ole tarpeeksi tarmokasta...

Mutta käypäs vielä elokuussa keräilemässä asiakkaiden uusia ensireaktioita (ota vaikka videokamera mukaan)...

----------


## Multsun poika

Viitoslinjan nykyisessä päässä palvelu heikkenee, asiasta ei ole pienintä epäselvyyttä. Muutoinkin Sammonkatu on hitaampi kuin Messukylän kautta kulkeva reitti.
Lupaan jatkaa tutkimuksiani (videokameraa en omista). Vuotta ei toki tarvitse odottaa, raportoin havaintoni jo heti ensi viikolla.
Ns. tavallisten ihmisten kanssa jutellessa saa usein parempaa tietoa kuin asukasaktiiveja kuuntelemalla. "Vehmaisten omakotiyhdistyksen" tai "Korkinmäen pientaloasujat" ry:n mielipide ei aina ole sama kuin asukkaiden enemmistön, vaikka nämä sellaisen usein sellaisena pyrkivätkin esiintymään.

----------


## killerpop

> Viitoslinjan nykyisessä päässä palvelu heikkenee, asiasta ei ole pienintä epäselvyyttä. Muutoinkin Sammonkatu on hitaampi kuin Messukylän kautta kulkeva reitti.


Hitaus vaan on hieman suhteellista, vai pitäisikö olettaa, että kaikkien matka alkaa ja päätty keskustaan/keskustasta? Nythän Vehmaisissa asuvat saavat järkevän yhteyden kaupungin ehkä merkittävimpään automarkettiin, eli Kalevan Prismaan, jonne ennen sai kävellä pitkän matkan Vuohensillalta, tai sitten olla käymättä siellä julkisilla. Ei tarvitse varmaan sanoa kuin se taikasana Alko, niin jo on linjalla käyttäjäkuntaa.

----------


## Razer

> Viitoslinjan nykyisessä päässä palvelu heikkenee, asiasta ei ole pienintä epäselvyyttä. Muutoinkin Sammonkatu on hitaampi kuin Messukylän kautta kulkeva reitti.


Vuoroja tulee olemaan ensi talvena tietääkseni aamusta illan alkuun 20 minuutin välein, kun viime talvena keskipäivällä ja illalla oli jopa yli tunnin välejä! Vuorojen määrä siis kasvaa roimasti Holvastin ansiosta, mitä en ehkä pidä ihan täysin oikeutettuna Vehmaisten alueella sen saadessa jopa Aitolahdentietä reilusti paremmat vuorotarjonnat... Toki lähin pysäkki nykypäätteeltä on hirmu kaukana, mutta kun se pääte jostain käsittämättömästä syystä viedään mieluummin Tamglassille, jonka vierestä kuitenkin menee jo Paunuja... Sammonkatu lisää matka-aikaa n. 5 minuuttia, mutta yhteyksiä uudella reitillä on verrattomasti enemmän!

----------

